# silverpenparts.com FP Kit similar to Baron ??



## mrmartyking (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anybody know if any of the FP pen kits from silverpenparts.com will work with my Baron tooling? I am specifically interested in making closed end FP kits using the Baron closed end mandrels from Arizona Silhouette. The tube sizes are what is concerning me. The Baron instructions say that it uses 15/32 and 25/64. I do not know how that translates in a practical sense to kits specified in mm.
Thanks


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 22, 2013)

mrmartyking said:


> Does anybody know if any of the FP pen kits from silverpenparts.com will work with my Baron tooling? I am specifically interested in making closed end FP kits using the Baron closed end mandrels from Arizona Silhouette. The tube sizes are what is concerning me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mredburn (Mar 22, 2013)

The Chart I have shows the Baron using an 11.5 upper tube and a 10mm lower. I have the dimensions as follows the upper tubes are 0.451 od  and0.432id
the lower tubes are 0.382 od and .360 id.  Yes the parts from the Fp7000  and FP800 series will fit.  The Fp 7000 are for the pens that have .536 od tcaps and the FP8000 are for the .565 od caps


----------

